# Afghanistan graduates first homegrown military officers in a decade



## CougarKing (26 Jan 2009)

Yet another step to further professionalizing the Afghan National Army? This also makes me wonder if St. Cyr also contributed to the establishment of this academy aside from West Point and Sandhurst.



> *Afghanistan Graduates 1st Officers in Decade*
> 
> By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> Published: 25 Jan 15:11 EST (20:11 GMT)
> ...


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2009)

Makes me wonder... if they had a military of 200 000 troops - where did all the money for the payroll come from ?
We all know what happens when LEOs are not paid - left to their own devices - we've seen it in Moscow & all over Afghanistan - the ANP were / are plagued by desertion & conduct unbecoming in that they "tax" the people they are supposed to protect... becoming no better than the bandits they are supposed to hunt down.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jan 2009)

Afghanistan has been producing military commanders for decades - does anyone remember the Lion of the Panjshir?  He held off Soviet Mechanized attacks for years.

....oooohhh, you mean military officers that fit our western idea of a commander and how he fights.  I see - now to see if cultural implantation has some durability....


----------

